# Offshore visa grant 2021!



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Hoping to get a idea if there’s been visa grants for offshore applicants in 2021.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

2021 feb RN offshore 189visa grant


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

juni_001 said:


> 2021 feb RN offshore 189visa grant


Wow congratulations!! May I know how long it took to get the grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Healthcare workers have been getting grants regularly even if they are offshore
Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

k_tasneem said:


> Hoping to get a idea if there’s been visa grants for offshore applicants in 2021.


It is not possible to get an idea of offshore grants at the moment because of border closure.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 11, 2020)

March 2021 189 Grant Medical Laboratory Scientist


----------



## freakytrends (Feb 28, 2021)

From *Mail2notif....*

Multiple offshore grants reported today.

2 Software engineer - 190 QLD grants. Both based in Singapore. One Had CO contact this year and last year while second only had it last year but did uploaded the PCC without CO request. Both filed in Nov and Dec 2019.

----
and another grant






















190 NSW Developer Programmer
July 2019
Nov 2019 form 1399
sec comment : redo medical and police check

----

Assessment: Biomedical Engineer
Points: 60
Subclass: 190 QLD
EOI date: 04 Feb 2019
Invitation Date: 08 March 2019
Lodge Date: 23 April 2019
Visa Grant Date: 01 June 2021

----

Assessment: Audiologist
Points: 65
Subclass: 190 SA
EOI date: 12 Aug 2019
Invitation Date: 09 Oct 2019
Lodge date: 05 Dec 2019
Visa Grant date: 01 June 2021

---
233914 ACT sponsored Engineering Technologist，offshore
lodged in October 2019，first CO contacted for child birth original copy in Jan 2020.Self updated PCCs and passports. Medicals checked in December 2020 and luckily no asked to redo it in 18 months


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

This is amazing!! There’s another person I know got offshore visa grant under 491. He lodged EOI in 2020, got nomination 2021. Occupation chemist. 




mustafa01 said:


> It is not possible to get an idea of offshore grants at the moment because of border closure.





freakytrends said:


> From *Mail2notif....*
> 
> Multiple offshore grants reported today.
> 
> ...





freakytrends said:


> From *Mail2notif....*
> 
> Multiple offshore grants reported today.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

k_tasneem said:


> This is amazing!! There’s another person I know got offshore visa grant under 491. He lodged EOI in 2020, got nomination 2021. Occupation chemist.


Chemist and audiologist is not surprising
Offshore Healthcare related applicants have been getting grants since day 1 of covid restrictions


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

NB said:


> Chemist and audiologist is not surprising
> Offshore Healthcare related applicants have been getting grants since day 1 of covid restrictions


I see. Well hopefully by next year engineers will also be granted.


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

Hello Everyone, my code is 233513 and I have lodged 189 from Offshore since June 2019 and waiting for a grant. I informed about the birth of my newborn in August 2019 and was waiting for her to be added but then the covid came. I have recently seen a few non-critical 189 offshore grants and it got me thinking to nudge them to add my baby and create her HAP ID but then I think even if they do it and I get my daughter's medical done they might not give me a grant and might ask me to get her medicals done again some time later when they plan to give me a grant so it is just a waste of money right now. Can anyone suggest me if I should contact them via the Feedback option in Immiaccount? I know a couple of people who are onshore and got grants in my code in a month, does it have anything to do with the demand of my code or are they just clearing straight forward cases before the year ends in a few weeks.

In my view, offshore cases are not really expected to see anything before May 2021 Elections because Aussies are happy with the way the govt has saved them and they wouldnt want to open the borders before they are re-elected. Thats just my opinion. I think things might start moving in mid of 2022 (by then my visa lodge would be 36 months old, right now its around 24 months while the processing time on my immiaccount is 17-25 months)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> Hello Everyone, my code is 233513 and I have lodged 189 from Offshore since June 2019 and waiting for a grant. I informed about the birth of my newborn in August 2019 and was waiting for her to be added but then the covid came. I have recently seen a few non-critical 189 offshore grants and it got me thinking to nudge them to add my baby and create her HAP ID but then I think even if they do it and I get my daughter's medical done they might not give me a grant and might ask me to get her medicals done again some time later when they plan to give me a grant so it is just a waste of money right now. Can anyone suggest me if I should contact them via the Feedback option in Immiaccount? I know a couple of people who are onshore and got grants in my code in a month, does it have anything to do with the demand of my code or are they just clearing straight forward cases before the year ends in a few weeks.
> 
> In my view, offshore cases are not really expected to see anything before May 2021 Elections because Aussies are happy with the way the govt has saved them and they wouldnt want to open the borders before they are re-elected. Thats just my opinion. I think things might start moving in mid of 2022 (by then my visa lodge would be 36 months old, right now its around 24 months while the processing time on my immiaccount is 17-25 months)


Don’t try to overthink and save pennies and fall into difficulty later 
Try to get the baby added and also get the hapid for the baby 
Cheers


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

Thank you NB. This is good really good advice. I will contact them to add my baby via the Feedback Complaint option in my immiaccount


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NB said:


> Don’t try to overthink and save pennies and fall into difficulty later
> Try to get the baby added and also get the hapid for the baby
> Cheers





kahafeez said:


> Thank you NB. This is good really good advice. I will contact them to add my baby via the Feedback Complaint option in my immiaccount


Have you submitted form 1436 ?
Cheers


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

NB said:


> Have you submitted form 1436 ?
> Cheers


No I haven't. I updated them using Form 1022 (notification of change) as mentioned in the official guide here https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/had-a-baby


Adding a baby after visa lodge is free, Form 1436 requires payment I believe.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> No I haven't. I updated them using Form 1022 (notification of change) as mentioned in the official guide here https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/had-a-baby
> 
> 
> Adding a baby after visa lodge is free, Form 1436 requires payment I believe.


Nope. No fees for form 1436 also
Just ignore the payment part and move ahead
You have to submit form 1436
That’s why the baby has not been added to your application
Do it asap
Cheers


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

@NB Thank you for motivating me. I used the Complaint option in Immiaccount on 6-June-2021 and asked them to add a baby, today I received an email saying that they have added my newborn.

Now I can see that the newborn's header is appearing on the "Attach Documents" section and "Arrange Health Examination" page as well. The email says that the HAP ID has been generated but it would be wise to arrange health examination when asked because it is only valid for 12 months. Now I think I can generate the HAP ID referral letter myself for the newborn when required, is this correct?

Secondly, is there anything that I have to do urgently (usually 28 days are given but not in my case I think)? The status of my visa application is still Received.










Email from Skilled Support:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> @NB Thank you for motivating me. I used the Complaint option in Immiaccount on 6-June-2021 and asked them to add a baby, today I received an email saying that they have added my newborn.
> 
> Now I can see that the newborn's header is appearing on the "Attach Documents" section and "Arrange Health Examination" page as well. The email says that the HAP ID has been generated but it would be wise to arrange health examination when asked because it is only valid for 12 months. Now I think I can generate the HAP ID referral letter myself for the newborn when required, is this correct?
> 
> ...


Did you get the hapid as an attachment?
Cheers


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

NB said:


> Did you get the hapid as an attachment?
> Cheers


I got two emails. One is posted here, the other one is an acknowledgement that an applicant has been added to my application. The attached email says that a HAP ID has been generated and what I understand from it is that I can generate the referal letter myself using the arrange health exam option. When I click on the option, I can see a HAP ID number in the address browser of my browser when the questionarre opens.

Is there anything that I need to do urgently? like you get 28 days to respond to a CO contact (which this doesnt look like because there is no "I have provided the info button" and my application status is still received)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kahafeez said:


> I got two emails. One is posted here, the other one is an acknowledgement that an applicant has been added to my application. The attached email says that a HAP ID has been generated and what I understand from it is that I can generate the referal letter myself using the arrange health exam option. When I click on the option, I can see a HAP ID number in the address browser of my browser when the questionarre opens.
> 
> Is there anything that I need to do urgently? like you get 28 days to respond to a CO contact (which this doesnt look like because there is no "I have provided the info button" and my application status is still received)


In that case I would suggest that you generate the hapid and get the medical tests done and upload it
Worst case scenario even if you are asked to done again, it’s a small price to pay for chances of a faster grant
Cheers


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

NB said:


> In that case I would suggest that you generate the hapid and get the medical tests done and upload it
> Worst case scenario even if you are asked to done again, it’s a small price to pay for chances of a faster grant
> Cheers


Thanks. You are right. I should get it done now


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Bumping it! Any offshores since the border opened up?


----------



## rvarmae (Oct 28, 2020)

k_tasneem said:


> Bumping it! Any offshores since the border opened up?


I got my 190 Visa grant on 8th November. I got my first CO contact in April when I was onshore. Had to travel back due to personal work and got my grant now


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

rvarmae said:


> I got my 190 Visa grant on 8th November. I got my first CO contact in April when I was onshore. Had to travel back due to personal work and got my grant now


Congratulations. You applied as an onshore applicant right?


----------



## rvarmae (Oct 28, 2020)

k_tasneem said:


> Congratulations. You applied as an onshore applicant right?


Yes, I had applied as onshore applicant and got my invite when I was onshore


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

Got my grant on 28th october.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

starcool said:


> Got my grant on 28th october.


Congratulations! Are you offshore? Which visa?


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

k_tasneem said:


> Congratulations! Are you offshore? Which visa?


offshore applicant... 189 Visa...


----------



## maxmurash (Aug 12, 2021)

186 DE visa, in PMSOL. Applied in late July (offshore), granted Nov 17 (still offshore)


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

k_tasneem said:


> Bumping it! Any offshores since the border opened up?


Got my first CO contact two days back. Lodged 190 (Offshore) in March 2020. CO asked to redo medicals as it got expired.


----------



## k_tasneem (Mar 1, 2021)

Finally glimmer of good sign for us offshore






COVID-19 and the border







covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------

